# Youpy ! Ipod nano 1Go arrivé



## Tom-Tom (15 Février 2006)

Hello.
Depuis le temps que je fréquentes ces forums, je dois admettre que les produits estampillés d'une pomme m'attirent.
Et j'ai crqqué mercredi dernier pour un Ipod nano 1Go, commandé sur le store éducation.

Arrivé lundi à 8h30, par tnt.

Moi qui suis un habitué du monde PC, où tout est emballé à la vba vite, j'ai été surpris par la qualité de l'emballage.
Et l'Ipod en lui même est superbe, surtout dans sa housse en cuir.

JE met l'ipod en charge sur mon pc, Itunes démarre et charge 180 morceaux dessus, 20 minutes après je pars de chez moi en musique !

Premierr essai concluant avec Apple en tout cas.

L'ipod nano en lui-même : rien à redire : parfait. Même pas besoin de lirel a notice pour s'en servir tant c'est intuitif.

Bonne soirée.
Tom


----------



## Lamar (15 Février 2006)

C'est vrai qu'un produit Apple ça sent la qualité jusque dans l'emballage.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Février 2006)

c'est pour ça on raffole les photos de déballage


----------



## Tom-Tom (15 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça on raffole les photos de déballage



Désolé, j'étais super pressé ce matin là.

Mais je pourrai toujours le remettre dedans et prendre des photos. Je verrai bien.

A plus.


----------



## saturnin (16 Février 2006)

Tom-Tom a dit:
			
		

> Premierr essai concluant avec Apple en tout cas.



Et c'est là que des idées de switch vont petit à petit s'insinuer dans ton esprit.
Si si... tu verras!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça on raffole les photos de déballage



Tiens, ça me fait penser, faut que je commande un produit Apple, et vite: j'ai pas déballé depuis (trop) longtemps.  

Sinon, bravo Tom-Tom pour ton achat.   Prends soin de ton nano: ça se raie vite ces trucs-là...  

En plus tu as droit à un peu de pub... iGeneration, c'est bien.  N'hésite pas à y faire un tour.


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Février 2006)

Bravo tu me fait envi


----------



## Tom-Tom (17 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Prends soin de ton nano: ça se raie vite ces trucs-là...



Hello. Oui j'en prend soin : housse en cuir incase, qui se met à la ceinture : l'intérieur est comme du velours au toucher, et l'écran est protégé. C'est pas mal du tout.

Switch ? Oui quand mon pc (déjà 5 ans) sera monté au paradis, là j'opterai pour le Mac, mais le temps qu'il marche pourquoi changer ? Surtout que j'en suis content.
Promis quand je rentre, je mettrai des photos.

A+. Bonne soirée.
Tom


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Février 2006)

Ca me fait repenser au moment ou j'ai déballer mon iPod 5G en novembre dernier, la jolie boîte et la première fois qu'on pose les doigts sur ce magnifique objet qu'est l'iPod, un instant magique! 

Et depuis, je visite ce site presque tous les jours et je suis près à switcher dès que les nouveaux iBook sortiront! J'attends ce moment avec impatience!!

Apple c'est magique, c'est vraiment un monde à part mais tellement incroyable!

En tout cas bravo Tom-Tom pour l'aquisition de ce iPod Nano 1Go. Et bienvenue dans le monde Apple!

Au fait blanc ou noir pour le Nano??


----------



## saturnin (17 Février 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait repenser au moment ou j'ai déballer mon iPod 5G en novembre dernier, la jolie boîte et la première fois qu'on pose les doigts sur ce magnifique objet qu'est l'iPod, un instant magique!
> 
> Et depuis, je visite ce site presque tous les jours et je suis près à switcher dès que les nouveaux iBook sortiront! J'attends ce moment avec impatience!!
> 
> Apple c'est magique, c'est vraiment un monde à part mais tellement incroyable!



 

Exactement la meme chose pour moi mais avec l'ipod G3 qui fut un doigt dans l'engrenage!


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Exactement la meme chose pour moi mais avec l'ipod G3 qui fut un doigt dans l'engrenage!



C'est vrai que quand on voit la simplicité du duo iPod - iTunes, on a vraiment envie de switcher. En tout cas pour moi c'est vraiment ce qui a fait que je me suis intéressé aux Macs!

Au fait Saturnin, t'es aussi intéressé par les nouveaux iBooks?


----------



## Max London (18 Février 2006)

Le seul truc que je trouve un peu "skerp" (expression typiquement belge, je sais pas si elle est utilisée en France), c'est le packaging.  Avec le Nano, pas de housse (de vraie housse), pas de télécommande, et pas de chargeur!  Ca je trouve que c'est le pire.  Allez moi j'ai eu de la chance, j'ai acheté mon iPod couleur quand le chargeur était encore inclu (une époque formidable  ).  Mais bon, je trouve que quand même, pouvoir le charger sur une prise murale c'est le minimum.  Il fait quand même compter 30 euros pour un chargeur neuf.

Sinon l'iPod est le meilleur lecteur mp3 que j'ai pu testé.  Tout simplement.


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Février 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc que je trouve un peu "skerp" (expression typiquement belge, je sais pas si elle est utilisée en France), c'est le packaging.  Avec le Nano, pas de housse (de vraie housse), pas de télécommande, et pas de chargeur!  Ca je trouve que c'est le pire.  Allez moi j'ai eu de la chance, j'ai acheté mon iPod couleur quand le chargeur était encore inclu (une époque formidable  ).  Mais bon, je trouve que quand même, pouvoir le charger sur une prise murale c'est le minimum.  Il fait quand même compter 30 euros pour un chargeur neuf.
> 
> Sinon l'iPod est le meilleur lecteur mp3 que j'ai pu testé.  Tout simplement.



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi! Le gros défaut du iPod est, à mon avis, le fait qu'il n'est pas de chargeur secteur en standard. Pa contre pour la housse qui est livré avec mon iPod 5G, je sais pas si c la même housse grise - blanche que pour le Nano, mais je la trouve suffisante! Pas besoin d'une housse rigide en cuir qui coûte très chère.

Et pour la télécommande, est-ce que c'est vraiment utilile en standard? Je suis pas sûr que se soit indispensable, surtout que ça augmenterai encore le prix du iPod à l'achat!


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Février 2006)

Intel-ligents, nous savons qu'il n'y a pas de virus sur Mac.
Pourtant, il existe un virus pour Mac
Obsédant, inévitable
Délicieusement addictif
Serpents de la pomme... Ipods


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Intel-ligents, nous savons qu'il n'y a pas de virus sur Mac.
> Pourtant, il existe un virus pour Mac
> Obsédant, inévitable
> Délicieusement addictif
> Serpents de la pomme... Ipods


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Février 2006)

A tu des photos de ton nano ?


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Février 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> A tu des photos de ton nano ?



Je crois qu'il est parti 

Dommage, j'aurais bien aimé connaitre la couleur et voi des photos!


----------



## Tom-Tom (1 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il est parti
> 
> Dommage, j'aurais bien aimé connaitre la couleur et voi des photos!



Il est blanc, pour moi l'Ipod original est blanc.

Les photos ça va arriver (je suis vraiment occupé en ce moment mais ça va venir)
A bientot.


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Mars 2006)

Tom-Tom a dit:
			
		

> Il est blanc, pour moi l'Ipod original est blanc.
> 
> Les photos ça va arriver (je suis vraiment occupé en ce moment mais ça va venir)
> A bientot.



C'est vrai! je suis comme toi! Pour moi aussi l'iPod, c'est blanc et même si il est très joli en noir, je préfère largement garder la couleur d'origine de l'ipod 

A bientôt pour les photos


----------



## Tom-Tom (3 Mars 2006)

Comme promis, voila les photos ! 
Bonne soirée.
Tom


----------



## Steph-24 (3 Mars 2006)

Merci pour les photos! Il est toujours aussi beau ce Nano!

Et la pochette est classe aussi! Encore félicitation pour ce bel achat!


----------



## Tom-Tom (3 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les photos! Il est toujours aussi beau ce Nano!
> 
> Et la pochette est classe aussi! Encore félicitation pour ce bel achat!



Merci. Pourl ap ochette, oui elle est classe et très bien finie, le nano est bien protégé comme ça.


----------



## tojema (4 Mars 2006)

Mais c'est pas possible de poster des photos comme ça !

C'est TROOOOOOOOP BEAUUUUUUUUUUUU !  :rateau:

Maintenant j'en ai envie ! j'en veux un 

Y'a même pas besoin de pub pour les produits Apple .

Suffit de les montrer pour donner une irrésistible envie d'acheter. 


MAGNIFIQUE !!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Mars 2006)

C'est quelle pochette ?


----------



## Tom-Tom (4 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quelle pochette ?



C'est l'Incase leather folio à 24,95 sur l'AS.


----------

